# NBC live Olympics app



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

Is anyone using the app to watch the olympics live? I'm on CM9 and whenever I try to watch video the screen just goes black. I am able to put in my TV account and it acts like its going to show the video but then it just goes to a black screen. I switched over to unsafe mode aka the stock system and it worked. Not sure if that helps diagnose the problem or not but I did try that. Anyone know how to get this to work on CM9?


----------



## wseyller (Sep 23, 2011)

I cant even download it.










I got it fix. Works good. Watched a couple live events

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Secondaid (Oct 8, 2011)

In my experience - terrible app. There's no way to disable the notifications that come enabled by default.

I can't stand these Air apps- they're not "made" for Android, they're made in Flash and ported to both Android and iOS, so they're equally terrible in both.


----------

